# E-caller upgrade



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Upgraded from foxpro wildfire to the hellfire. All I can say is wow! It is loud. Was leary that the sound would be that much louder for the extra price. Seen a lot of dogs paired up and coyote vocals have been working nicely. Female invitation howl brought them in on Saturday with the crit'r call song dog. Been a good year with the cold coming to the dying rabbit blues. Been doing my share of hitten and missen.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just upgraded yesterday from a Foxpro Spitfire to the Wildfire. did you like your Wildfire? Seemed a lot easier to transfer sounds with being able to just plug into the computer. I had just recently bought the Spitfire so am taking it back today. Now I just need to find some time for calling!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I liked the wildfire. With ND winds and the open country I call I didn't think it had the volume I wanted. I called a few dogs with it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Learned I can plug my speaker from my old Johnny Stewart PM-4 to the Wildfire to get more volume, if I want. That's sweet!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Well I've done some field testing. The hellfire is louder. It isn't as noticable outside as it is indoors. I feel the wildfire is an excellent caller for the money and after dropping the $350 on the hellfire, I can honestly say it isn't worth $150 dollars more than the wildfire. The extra calls that come preloaded are nice but the 35 calls on the wildfire are more than enough to call critters, plus you can download quite a few on the wildfire. In all honesty, I'll probably use the wildfire more often as it fits in my pocket when walking out to my stand.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I now have about 60 some sounds stored on my Wildfire. I have my favorite 15 as my first #s (00-15), then the rest organized by animal type. Glad to hear your test results!


----------

